# drift wood



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i just bought a peace of drift wood and i was wonderin if i leave it float if it will sink after awhile oif not what can i do to make it stay at the bottom thanx i no slate is what ppl will prob say but is there any thing else i can use to hold it down thanx.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

use any combination of decors in your tank to keep it down, or even if you can partially bary it under the subtrae :







:


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What I have done with driftwood, is if it will fit in a 5 gallon bucket I will put it in there for about a week and then it should sink.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

sccavee said:


> What I have done with driftwood, is if it will fit in a 5 gallon bucket I will put it in there for about a week and then it should sink.


 yeah thats always good to do too, unless you have lack of patience and want it in asap LOL ...


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

thanx guy what i did was used a peace of plexi glass and a few zip ties and tied it to the wood and barryed the plexi under the gravel.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Sometimes the decor and graval are not enough to weigh the driftwood down eventually it usually sinks when you leave it in there.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PIRANHAS_RULE said:


> thanx guy what i did was used a peace of plexi glass and a few zip ties and tied it to the wood and barryed the plexi under the gravel.


 That was a good alternative. But I hope you also treated your driftwood before you decided to just throw it in there. Even though most LFS sell treated wood, you cant be too sure, and want the best for your Ps.


----------

